# HEXACOPTER-MIKROCOPTER



## Dutch Treat (May 21, 2004)

http://www.mikrokopter.de/ucwiki/en/MikroKopter/

My brother sent me this link to a german inventor who has come up with a 6 rotor RC copter. Not sure if they are being imported or not but it looks like fun to fly.
Bob

PS...Hope this is not a re-post. I did not do a search on it.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I gotta get one!


----------

